# Preview of Tucker's Halloween Costume



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh my - that is so creative and adorable!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh I LOVE it. And he looks so proud wearing it. Where did you find that?


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

@ Target believe it or not.... $13.99- They had one of a cowboy too..... I like the horse Jockey though. SO Tucker.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

It's just fabulous. I agree the Jockey seems much more appropriate


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, great costume!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Love it! (Making plans to go to Target soonest!)


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

love it and he looks adorable!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL - love it!!!!


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

That is adorable!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is so cute...Tucker makes a great little horse. Might have to look at my Target, then we need to get together and race!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this, Tucker's costume is soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL he is so cute!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is so cute. I wonder what I should dress Jige up as. 

this is Vendetta last yr.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

So cute! Unfortunately it looks real chewable too...depending on the dog of course!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great costume. He looks very proud.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I will admit, he thought it was a new " Stuffie" when we first tried to get him in it, He is a wiggle worm anyway, but once Hubby and I tag teamed him, he was fine with it, and really did not seem to mind it at all!  *General V: Hilarious!! *


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Great costume, but I'm sure that after Tucker sees himself in the mirror he will be doing something nasty to your shoes... LOL...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great costume


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is too funny - I love it!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is the cutest costume!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I love it! Goota go to Target ASAP.


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the costume my target only has costumes for little dogs your so lucky


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, that is just too funny! I love it!


----------

